# Need a ride on Sunday (6/17)



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My wife rented a condo on New Smyrna Beach. I will be out there with out my boat tomorrow. Anyone have an open seat tomorrow? I can meet ya at JB's to get picked up and buy lunch when you drop me off. 

Give me a call or send me a PM please.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

. [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Tom,

Im not ignorin u : Im tryin to paint my wife in a corner about the schedule for tomorrow.  Did u find a ride yet???


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got a ride!

Thanks Jason!!!!!!!!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Apparently Im meetin ya'll at the ramp or near by.


----------

